
I Took a Dump the Same Way the Apollo Astronauts Did–and Dear God Was It Awful - siberianbear
https://jalopnik.com/i-took-a-dump-the-same-way-the-apollo-astronauts-did-an-1836637152
======
bradknowles
Oh, dear god. I am mightily embarrassed to say that this was one of the
funniest things I have ever read in my life. I literally laughed so hard that
I almost passed out. More importantly, I was almost kicked out of the bedroom
for the night.

Be very, very careful where you are when you read this article.

